# 100 Favorites: # 73



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Schubert: String Quintet in C major, Op. 163, D. 956
Yo-Yo Ma, Cleveland Quartet (Sony Masterworks)*










The music? Sublime. Rapturous. Bottomless. Transporting.

I've never heard a better performance.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

I'll always remember this purchase, because it was the first CD I bought in a brick-and-mortar classical music store. I didn't know anything about Cleveland's interpretation beforehand, I bought it "blind" and I definitely picked the right one! It has remained my favorite ever since.


----------

